# bobcat articulating loaders



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Hey guys, many of you know that my old man is looking to buy a skid steer or mini loader for around his house. We found 2 bobcat 2000 articulating loaders. 1 is a good running machine and the other is a parts machine. We can't find anything on the internet about these though. Like service manuals, or parts manuals. Has anyone used one of these or does anyone have one? I think he is going to buy these. The one could be restored like paint what not, but that would come in time. Any thoughts?

Ryan


----------



## DGODGR

I'm not familiar with Bobcat articulating loaders. Are you talking about all wheel steer skid loaders? Is 2000 the model number or the year model?


----------



## Camden

Back when I was in college I ran a Bobcat 2410 around campus. It was a great machine. Very fast and powerful. In the winter we had a 8' box on the front and it felt like a toy. It probably could've pushed a 12' around without any trouble but that would've been too big to maneuver around with.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

DGODGR;787064 said:


> I'm not familiar with Bobcat articulating loaders. Are you talking about all wheel steer skid loaders? Is 2000 the model number or the year model?


No they are about the size of a cat 904 or 902. The 2000 is the size of the machine. the 2410 was the biggest they made and it was about the size of a cat 906.


----------



## RLM

My only concern would be parts & service. I don't know if Bobcat actually made them or if they were a "re-branded product". That would be what I would try to find out, it "re-brand" the main may still be around.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

RLM;787100 said:


> My only concern would be parts & service. I don't know if Bobcat actually made them or if they were a "re-branded product". That would be what I would try to find out, it "re-brand" the main may still be around.


Thats kinda what I am thinking as I can not find them anywhere on google or yahoo.


----------



## RLM

Try fining a long time Bobcat dealer, one where the service manager has been there forever. He will know more than likely. They could've been a Kubota, Waldon, Yanmar, etc. See if you can find anything inside it. They were impressive looking machines I've seen 2, one at a large industrial complex, the other is about 1/2 mile up the road, old timer, he's a nut with his equipment (all pristine, stored insde, & near, used) he sold 2 tractors this year, resoonable both were older 2 wd, with out cabs, not what I need. If I see the Bobcat loader out for sale I'll probaly end up with it, he does use it for his drive & small parking area & has a protec on it, thats the only time I see it, I don't think the paint is scratched.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

RLM;787132 said:


> Try fining a long time Bobcat dealer, one where the service manager has been there forever. He will know more than likely. They could've been a Kubota, Waldon, Yanmar, etc. See if you can find anything inside it. They were impressive looking machines I've seen 2, one at a large industrial complex, the other is about 1/2 mile up the road, old timer, he's a nut with his equipment (all pristine, stored insde, & near, used) he sold 2 tractors this year, resoonable both were older 2 wd, with out cabs, not what I need. If I see the Bobcat loader out for sale I'll probaly end up with it, he does use it for his drive & small parking area & has a protec on it, thats the only time I see it, I don't think the paint is scratched.


Nice, I will have to try my local bobcay dealer and see what they can come up with for us. I think it is the perfect size machine for everyday tasks around the house and plowing snow.


----------



## Camden

Our local Craig's List has a nice one for sale ---> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/for/1241857851.html


----------



## RLM

That seems steep, considering questionable parts avalability & open cab. I can get a brand new yanmar, with cab/heat for about $ 35,000.


----------



## GLSS22

I found this video online of what looks to be a newer model. The comment says its fabricated by Terex Schaeff. Here is the video link 



 hope this helps.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Can you say used and abused? Now my dad found a 2000 Waldon 7500 mini loader. Idk what he wants to do now.


----------



## JD Dave

I have no idea but doesn't the mini Bobcat loader look like a Kubota. http://kubota.ca/index.cfm?app=indu...ct_industryID=2&CFID=1248990&CFTOKEN=98832293


----------



## Camden

JD Dave;787349 said:


> I have no idea but doesn't the mini Bobcat loader look like a Kubota. http://kubota.ca/index.cfm?app=indu...ct_industryID=2&CFID=1248990&CFTOKEN=98832293


They're similar but the Bobcat sits up higher than that Kubota.


----------



## Mike S

I talked to my bobcat dealer about those loaders a few years ago and they said they where a very good product and they had seen some with 6 and 8 thousand hours on them before!!!!! They also said they have a high resale.


----------

